# My New Laguna Revo 12/16



## khook17

Got my new Laguna Revo 12/16 on this past Thursday Night.  Got it home, set it all up Friday morning and much to my dismay the speed control was not working well at all.  After a conversation with WoodCraft, they exchanged it for me and checked it before I left the store.  Set it all up again on Friday night and man am I in love.  So smooth and quiet, compared to my old Craftsman if I didn't see it spinning, I wouldn't even know it was on.  Turned 4 pens on Saturday, can't wait to keep it going thru the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## moke

Congrats!  I have had an 18/36 for almost three years now.....I figures the 12/16 would be a good lathe!


----------

